# Die richtige Schnur für die Baitcaster



## Andal (4. Juni 2019)

Die beiden vorletzten Sätze sind die Essenz. Chappeau dafür!


----------



## Snâsh (4. Juni 2019)

Stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Wenn ich am Main fische und 0,17er auf der Zanderrolle habe, rollen viele mit den Augen. Das ich jedoch 4 von 5 Hängern wiederbekomme und einfach die Haken gerade ziehe merken die in der Situation nicht. Ebenfalls die häufig vorkommenden Welse machen mir damit auch keine Probleme. Natürlich gibt es immer den Fall, dass etwas beißt was man vom Ufer einfach nicht herausbekommen kann, aber das kam in 5 Jahren 2mal vor...


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juni 2019)

Sehe ich identisch. Ich fische zwar nur Statios, verfolge da aber denselben Ansatz (= so stark wie noch sinnvoll möglich). Insbesondere gezielt in Hindernisnähe.


----------



## Bilch (4. Juni 2019)

Ein Teil der Verantwortung, dass Angler mit immer leichteren Geräten (und dünnen Schnüren) losziehen, tragen auch die Hersteller mit ihren unrealistischen Tragkraftangaben.

Und noch etwas muss man auch noch betonen, da wir bei der Waidgerechtigkeit sind: nach jedem Angelausflug die Schnur inspizieren, bei dem kleinsten Zweifel Teil von der Schnur wegschneiden, den Vorfach wechseln, die Knoten neu binden ... und häufig genug (vor allem bei der Mono) die Rolle neu bespulen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juni 2019)

Genau. Wobei man eine hergerittene Geflecht-Rollenfüllung bei Feststellung von Ersetzungsbedarf nicht unbedingt gleich komplett wegwerfen muss - sofern noch genügend ungeknechtete Lauflänge auf/für Wurfweite vorhanden bzw. übrig, natürlich:

Dann einfach die Schnur rumdrehen, ggf. Mono-Backing nachfüllen und so das bislang unbenutzte "Ende" verwenden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Juni 2019)

Ja, die komplette Ultraleichtangelei ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert... Das sollte man nur dann machen, wenn unbedingt nötig! Ganz so extrem (40er Geflecht für Hecht) fische ich nicht, aber Reserven sind echt wichtig!


----------



## Bilch (4. Juni 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das sollte man nur dann machen, wenn unbedingt nötig!


Das kann vieles bedeuten. Für mich bedeutet das Forellenangeln am Bach, für den anderen mit s.g. Spoons auf Lachsforellen zu angeln usw. Ich würde so sagen, man sollte bei der Gerätewahl zu 99 % sicher sein jeden gehakten Fisch möglichst schnell landen zu können.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Juni 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das kann vieles bedeuten.


Das soll auch vieles bedeuten! Denn es gibt ja auch viele Situationen, wo es eben notwendig ist, so leicht wie gerade noch möglich zu fischen... 
Aber auch vom überdimensioniertem Gerät halte ich nicht wirklich viel... Wenn sich der 80er Hecht wie ne Flöte anfühlt, hab ich das auch nicht so gerne. 
Ich hab für mich so ne Art Untergrenze, was Schnurdurchmesser beim Zielfischangeln angeht. Beim Hecht z.B. läuft unter einer guten 0,15er Geflochtenen nichts! Standart ist 0,18. Beim Forellenangeln fahre ich mit ner 0,10er recht gut. Und durch Schnurbruch habe ich höchst selten Fische verloren! Eher ist ein Wirbel gebrochen oder der Knoten war murx...


----------



## Andal (4. Juni 2019)

Mit den heute üblichen Mikadostäbchen kann man zwangsweise nur einen gewissen Puffer aufbauen. Ein Grund, warum ich tenedziell mit "ellenlangen" Ruten viel lieber ans Werk gehe. Unter 230 cm habe ich gar nicht beim Spinnfischen. An einer langen, 10 ft. langen, Rute kann sich eben ein Fisch ganz anders abarbeiten. Ich spreche hier von den handelsüblichen Kalibern. Sowohl bei den Ködern, als auch bei den Fischen.


----------

